# Switching from dumpsters to dump trailer ???



## D.E.P.S. (Aug 3, 2013)

A 1/2 ton will have too much stress on the transmission, pinions, and suspension with a 14' dump. The rated load for the trailer should be matched to what the truck is capable of without unnecessary loads.

In my area at least..... the cost of running your own trailer is far cheaper than renting dumpsters. We have a major dumping facilities every wheres that offer very reasonable rates compared to what dumpster companies charge for the service. Virginia Beach is a pretty cool place overall for the average contractor.


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

D.E.P.S. said:


> A 1/2 ton will have too much stress on the transmission, pinions, and suspension with a 14' dump. The rated load for the trailer should be matched to what the truck is capable of without unnecessary loads.
> 
> In my area at least..... the cost of running your own trailer is far cheaper than renting dumpsters. We have a major dumping facilities every wheres that offer very reasonable rates compared to what dumpster companies charge for the service. Virginia Beach is a pretty cool place overall for the average contractor.


Hes right at the rated limit of the truck. to me that means it will drive like crud, and expensive stuff will start breaking before warranty is over. they count on fixing this truck here and there and its ok since so many people driving half tons will never put more than 100lb in the bed and not break anything.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

If you haven't driven that sort of setup, then rent/borrow/hitch a ride so that you can get a feel for it. Every once in a while I tow about 4K behind my 3/4 ton, and I can feel the beating it puts on the truck. A truck under 1 ton just isn't made for towing, IMO.


----------



## mikeharold (Nov 1, 2013)

CarpenterSFO said:


> If you haven't driven that sort of setup, then rent/borrow/hitch a ride so that you can get a feel for it. Every once in a while I tow about 4K behind my 3/4 ton, and I can feel the beating it puts on the truck. *A truck under 1 ton just isn't made for towing, IMO.*


This is kind of a strange statement. With the exception of a dually, there is virtually no difference between a 3/4 and 1 ton truck. The differences are taller rear blocks on a one ton so the rear rides higher and doesn't sag as much when loaded and more gear options. Other than that, they have the same brakes, same transmission, same drive line, etc. A dually is different.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

mikeharold said:


> This is kind of a strange statement. With the exception of a dually, there is virtually no difference between a 3/4 and 1 ton truck. The differences are taller rear blocks on a one ton so the rear rides higher and doesn't sag as much when loaded and more gear options. Other than that, they have the same brakes, same transmission, same drive line, etc. A dually is different.


There are usually different levels of 1/2's, 3/4's and 1 tons. SOME 3/4's have the same brake and gearing options of 1 tons others are the same as the halfs. I used to have a heavy 3/4 and always had to specify when getting pads that it was for the 13" rotors not the 11". More leaf springs and sometimes a thicker frame are other differences. Forget about what the name on the side is, 1/2 3/4 who cares it's just a name. The GVWR means more and also is what the authorities are going by if you get pulled over


----------



## mikeharold (Nov 1, 2013)

I think that was back in the day. I know for a fact that those are the only differences in the Fords from at least 2000 on.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Yeah could be. I only really work on earlier than '99 GMC's. Preferably before '87. I like the old squarebodies


----------



## Robinson_Cnst (Jan 5, 2012)

A bumper pull dump is very easy to load wrong. Hang that behind a half ton and you have a disaster waiting to happen. All these new half tons are supposed to pull ten thousand pounds and not break a sweat, Ive yet to see one safely handle that much.


----------



## mikeharold (Nov 1, 2013)

Yeah, the new half tons have the power, but it's the suspension stiffness, chassis strength, and most importantly, the lack of stopping power vs the 3/4-1 tons. And you're right, you have to know how to properly balance a load if you start pushing the weights of your rig. Seen some pretty scary setups running around down the road out there. Ever notice some of the travel trailer setups people pull? Down right dangerous in some cases!


----------



## Five Arrows (Jan 30, 2010)

My dump trailer was the best thing ever about for my business it was a small one about 10 foot. It didn't take long before I was pushing the load limits and burned up an engine in my 1500. It's not mixed construction demo that will take your equipment out. In my experience it is a full trailer of shingles, rock, or concrete demo that filled it up to it's loading capacity and broke my truck now I have a F250 , same trailer. I still fill it up but I didn't break the truck.

Someone mentioned it earlier but stopping a fully loaded 14 ft trailer in a panic situation will push your truck to the absolute max even with trailer breaks. The breaking system on a half ton truck are smaller than the larger versions

In my opinion you'll love the trailer and have a good reason to buy a better truck soon


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

Five Arrows said:


> My dump trailer was the best thing ever about for my business it was a small one about 10 foot. It didn't take long before I was pushing the load limits and burned up an engine in my 1500. It's not mixed construction demo that will take your equipment out. In my experience it is a full trailer of shingles, rock, or concrete demo that filled it up to it's loading capacity and broke my truck now I have a F250 , same trailer. I still fill it up but I didn't break the truck.
> 
> Someone mentioned it earlier but stopping a fully loaded 14 ft trailer in a panic situation will push your truck to the absolute max even with trailer breaks. The breaking system on a half ton truck are smaller than the larger versions
> 
> In my opinion you'll love the trailer and have a good reason to buy a better truck soon


Yeah, a burned up motor or trans is a pretty good reason to buy a better truck :laughing:


----------



## fire67 (Nov 2, 2013)

I own several 12' dump trailers and are all towed with 1 tons or bigger vehicles. They can haul 6 ton plus weight of trailer so that's 12000 plus 3554 for trailer, not a trailer for 1/2 tons. They do save you in overall costs compared to dumpsters in the fact that you are not paying the markup the dumpster company charges for dumping. Also you can make income from them by charging for disposal/ transport to dump and it's still cheaper for you and customer. 
Around here average 30yd dumpster goes for $325, I charge $250 for trailer and it costs me $40 to dump. A trailer for me pays for itself in less than a year.


----------



## MarkNoV (Apr 29, 2006)

> Around here average 30yd dumpster goes for $325, I charge $250 for trailer and it costs me $40 to dump. A trailer for me pays for itself in less than a year.


If it goes for $325, why aren't you charging $325???

Mark


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

66 Shelby said:


> Will a 1/2 ton pull a 14'? Sure, but I wouldn't.
> 
> Will a dump trailer save you 5K a year? No, but it will make small jobs easier. IMO any job with over 3-4 yards will be easier with a dumpster.


Buff said here. Sure your truck will pull it, and with trailer brakes ( you want electric) it'll stop it too...but you are going to toast your tranny, and your egt temps are going to possibly damage your engine. If you are sticking with your current truck then consider a 10' double axle...more manageable for what you are running.

BTW, Shelby, if that is your car in your profile, I hate you. So says the insanely jealous stonemason.


----------

